# $1 tombstones and other dollar store goodies. : )



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

I passed by the Dollar store the other day and they had their halloween stock out. I found tombstones for a buck! lol (you gotta love the dollar store) 

They also had plenty of other halloween items... candle holders with holloween images/shadows in them (witch, pumpin, spider web, ect... I bought two of these for the front hall), plenty of fall leaves garland (to decorate the hand rails on the stairs), signs (spooky way, haunted house, ect), masks, swords, makeup, and plenty of other little items to finish off your costumes. Of course all these items are just...... $1. Oh, and lets not forget all the candy they have (it's amazing how much candy you can buy for only $20... two shopping bags full). The tot'ers are going to love me this year.  

I was able to take one picture with my cell phone before the store manager caught me. lol 

http://img484.imageshack.us/img484/4366/dollarstorefindhx7.jpg

The gravestones in the picture are around 15"+ high. Not bad for a dollar.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

you might want to try re-uploading your pic. it says it could be displayed because it contained errors. sounds like you made off with a killing! i remember last year the dollar tree had cool old horror movie posters. i bought a ton. i'll have to swing by sometime soon =)


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

I went by again yesterday. Almost half the halloween stuff is gone now.  Seems like more and more people are finding out how useful the dolloar store can be. (I'm glad I went early).  Btw, I picked up some more candy (imo you can never have enough), another couple of grave stones (just in case one or two get broken/stolen... knock on wood), a couple of fall leaf garlands, and a few packages of skeleton hands and skulls (for the "curtain" I'm making for the garage haunt). Total cost was $10 + tx. Woo hoo! lol 





> you might want to try re-uploading your pic. it says it could be displayed because it contained errors.



Hmm, seems like Imageshack is having a problem.

Let's try it this way...


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

What dollar store is this (Dollar Tree, Dollar General, Family Dollar, etc.)?


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

If it's Dollar Tree they have diffrent tombstones then most of them have. We keep getting the same ones. I found the tombstones to be cool invits.


----------



## bluedev1 (Sep 18, 2007)

looks like i need to make a trip to the dollar store


----------



## Halloween Hostess (Sep 15, 2007)

I would be interested to know what specific $ store you went to as well so please do share! Thanks!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

WOW your store really stocks the shelves full!!!
For the people asking what dollar store....I believe those are from a Dollar Tree store. 
Our Dollar General has stones this year that are smaller and painted black but they are made of the white beaded foam and it is nearly impossible to find one that doesn't have broken edges...they also cost 2 dollars.


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

> they also cost 2 dollars.


You see that bothers me. It's called a dollar store for a reason... things in it are sold for a buck, not two, three or more. (see below for an example)




> I would be interested to know what specific $ store you went to as well so please do share! Thanks!



We have various named dollar stores up here in Ontario. (I have yet to see a Dollar Tree though)

Some of the ones we have in Southern Ontario (near Toronto) are...

Dollarama

Everything Under a Buck

Dollar Store

A Buck or Two (this store also sells stuff upto $20+, so I don't consider it a _true_ dollar store) 

There are a few others that escape my mind at the moment.

I've noticed that almost any "dollar type" store I visit will have a s_ome_ hollween items in it. Some have alot, some have a few. It's fun to stop by one of them when you see one in a plaza. (you never know what you'll find). 

I do know one thing though... if I see something unique I'll buy it right away, because it might not be there the next day. lol


Btw, my local Rona (Home Depot's biggest competitor in Ontario... until Lowes arrives that is), had started to put out their Hollween stuff this week. Here's a quick pic before I was told by a store employee to stop.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Hallow33n said:


> You see that bothers me. It's called a dollar store for a reason... things in it are sold for a buck, not two, three or more. (see below for an example)
> 
> 
> Btw, my local Rona (Home Depot's biggest competitor in Ontario... until Lowes arrives that is), had started to put out their Hollween stuff this week. Here's a quick pic before I was told by a store employee to stop.


I'm used to ALL prices in a Dollar General store but expected them to at least have better prices on their halloween items. 
I love watching people who enter a real dollar store for the first time...their eyes wide open and they keep asking "Is everything REALLY only a dollar"...LOL!

What do you tell the managers when you get caught taking pictures? I would think that posting them here would increase their business and they would appreciate it.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

There's halloween stuff at Rona?? Guess where I'm going tomorrow?


I've started getting items from the Dollar Store. A couple of foam signs (although they were 2$ each), some caution tape and a few spiders.

Gotta love the $ Store!!


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

> What do you tell the managers when you get caught taking pictures?


Actually, I was pretending to use my cell phone when I got caught. I had it in "camera mode" when I put it up to my ear. She figured it out what i was trying to do when the stupid flash went off. Doh! (I forgot to turn off) lol

Btw, I went back today and took some more pictures... this time without the flash turned on.  I didn't get caught this time around. lol




















(btw, notice all the boxes on the top self in both pics? That's ALL halloween stock waitng to be put out on the floor, but they have to wait until the stuff that's already out starts to sell out.)


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

> There's halloween stuff at Rona?? Guess where I'm going tomorrow?


Yep. 

Even Home Depot has it every year, but the stores in my area haven't started to put out their stock yet (they said by october 1st it should all be out). I don't understand why they are waiting so long. Everyone else has be putting out their holloween stuff since almost the begining of september. Geeze, even Shopper's Drugmart has their hollowen decor out. Oh well, it's HD's lose. 

(at least HD has the bales of hay and corn stocks ready for sale... the next things I have to buy).












lol


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Hallow33n said:


> I passed by the Dollar store the other day and they had their halloween stock out. I found tombstones for a buck! lol (you gotta love the dollar store)
> 
> They also had plenty of other halloween items... candle holders with holloween images/shadows in them (witch, pumpin, spider web, ect... I bought two of these for the front hall), plenty of fall leaves garland (to decorate the hand rails on the stairs), signs (spooky way, haunted house, ect), masks, swords, makeup, and plenty of other little items to finish off your costumes. Of course all these items are just...... $1. Oh, and lets not forget all the candy they have (it's amazing how much candy you can buy for only $20... two shopping bags full). The tot'ers are going to love me this year.
> 
> ...



Yeah I was there as well - stocking up, I spent over 30 dollars it was fun.

I am going to head over to Walmart today (I heard they have some really nice props this year) and then possibly any shops catering to costumes, props etc.

Where abouts in Ontario do you reside? I am just outside of Toronto....and I remember when I was a kid they would have stores pop up downtown and what not that catered to costumes, props, decorations...wow is it me or do the not make those stores like they used to, or do these stores not even exist any longer? My brothers and I were Halloween fiends when we were young, there wasn't a Halloween we would miss.

This year I promised myself I would go out all (hand out candy to the kids from 7 to 8 30 or 9, then attend a few haunted houses, set up and then end up at a Halloween party) but I said this last year on the forums and I'll rehash...it seems less kids go out these days, which really sucks because I don't know if it was just excitement, the innocence of being a kid but it seems around the late 80's early 90's MORE kids would be going out and filling garbage bags of candy (that's what we did).

Well Happy Halloween to all this year, I am even involved in decorating our office EARLY this year.


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

> Where abouts in Ontario do you reside?


I'm about 5 minutes from the Toronto airport. Downtown T.O. is about 20 minutes away for me.



> I remember when I was a kid they would have stores pop up downtown and what not that catered to costumes, props, decorations...wow is it me or do the not make those stores like they used to, or do these stores not even exist any longer?


There are malls that set up temp holloween stores (like a sub store of a bigger one). I've seen them pop up at...

Yorkdale Mall
Scarborough Town Center
Eaton's Center
West Mall
Square one.... ect.

You can also check out "_The Amazing Holloween Store_" just east of the 427 on the south side of the QEW....._Kaboom!_ which is located near Yordale mall... and party Packagers (various locations around te city). All three have great selections of halloween costumes and gear/props. (I posted some links to thoise stores in one of my recent posts)

The problem is finding those temp stores. Usually it happens to be a "chance find" while shopping with the wife, because next year it may not be in the same location/mall. They move around most of the time. They tend to pop up in unused spots in malls, and that's why they don't show up again in the same locations. (I guess finding them is part of the fun) 



> it seems less kids go out these days, which really sucks because I don't know if it was just excitement, the innocence of being a kid but it seems around the late 80's early 90's MORE kids would be going out and filling garbage bags of candy (that's what we did).


I find it to be the exact opposit where I live. The first year we moved in there was about 50 kids that came by. Second year about 80-120. Last year we had around 180? Each year I have added to my decorations/haunt, and this year will be bigger than last year's (going to use the garage this year). I also noticed more and more houses decorating on my street and surounding streets every year. 

It's that old saying again... "_build it and they will come_". The best holloween I remember as a kid, was heading to downtown Toronto to the old houses near High Park. All those houses looked spooky as the day turned to night. They don't seem so scary now that I'm an adult.  I remember I had to go back to my dad in the car to unload all the candy I collected (I used to use an old pillow case because it was harder for the mean kids to rip your loot bag and steal your candy). 

Anyway, I ran into one of the little kids that came by last year while I was cutting the lawn this week. She asked me if I was going to decorate like I did last year. I told her yes, and that this year would be even bigger. She smiled and told me that she would tell all her friends at her school.

Uh oh.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Hallow33n said:


> I'm about 5 minutes from the Toronto airport. Downtown T.O. is about 20 minutes away for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will have to visit some shops in the GTA, I have not shopped for Halloween items within the GTA since I was a child.

Yeah I remember trick or treating as a kid we weren't as scared (due to liking Halloween so much, being able to sneak in a horror flick here and there and thus getting used to ghouls and ghosts) but the one time we got punked/scared was when there was this HUGE house that had a walk way leading up to it and all of a sudden the "dead guys" on the chairs started getting up and chasing a group of us we ran to our parents car LOL. We used to stock up garbage bags, pumpkins etc and drop them off in the car and get more empty bags and what not...those were definately the days.

I put some effort in last year (the reason I found this forum) due to my infatuation again with Halloween and decorated the home. I guess if I put in a better effort I can have the pleasure of seeing some cool costumes and then head out to a nice party afterwards.


----------



## Halloween Hostess (Sep 15, 2007)

Ummmm...yeah...I am so moving to Canada! Your dollar stores are so much better! I'm jealous!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I agree with Halloween Hostess...much better selection! You guys are so lucky : )


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

> I am so moving to Canada! Your dollar stores are so much better!


You guys are joking right?

If you want I'll go by again this week and take some more pictures. lol

(hmm, I thought all dollar type stores in US and Canada carried a half decent selection... I guess not)

Btw, at the dollar store I usually go to... out of the 7 or 8 rows in the store, 2 are for holloween stuff.

I have to go check out another dollar store that I have yet to visit. I heard there are siome cool stuff up there... like mesh netting (30"x96") in black, grey, orange and green... for a buck!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Neat! You should toattaly take lots of pics but don't forget to leave your flash off.


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

I picked up some mesh webbing in black (30"x96"), some hollow plastic skulls and a couple of led tealights that flicker. I'm going to make some floating dismembered skull heads (covered with the mesh) that light up/flicker. Total cost for each head once done... $3. (I love these stores!) lol


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow man those skull heads are nice especially if they LIGHT up I need to get out to one of those dollar stores ASAP.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Do they sell the flicker t-lights at the Dollar Tree? If so are they just Halloween>


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

> Wow man those skull heads are nice especially if they LIGHT up


They don't originally light up, but they will after I'm finished with them. I already cut out the eye sockets so it looks more like a real skull. I'm still debating whether or not to trim the nose holes and some spots around the mouth/teeth so more light from the t-light can pass/shine through. I really don't want to wreck a skull, but at only a buck a peice it's not going to hurt my wallet too much. (it's the drive to get a new one that erks me. gas it almost a buck a L up here) lol

I'll post some more pics as I work on them.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

halloweenking said:


> Do they sell the flicker t-lights at the Dollar Tree? If so are they just Halloween>


I saw them at our Dollar Tree but not in halloween...they were back by candles and those glass rocks/fishbowls.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Hallow33n said:


> They don't originally light up, but they will after I'm finished with them. I already cut out the eye sockets so it looks more like a real skull. I'm still debating whether or not to trim the nose holes and some spots around the mouth/teeth so more light from the t-light can pass/shine through. I really don't want to wreck a skull, but at only a buck a peice it's not going to hurt my wallet too much. (it's the drive to get a new one that erks me. gas it almost a buck a L up here) lol
> 
> I'll post some more pics as I work on them.


Yeah gas prices are horrible around here these days, but we have A LOT of dollars stores around here so that's a bonus. I see what you're doing with the skulls thats a good idea, I might just go to Walmart I hear for under ten dollars one can buy some amazing displays for office desks/the home that light up.


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

Started on the hanging skulls last night. I got the eys drilled out... what a mess (plastic shavings everywhere.... still wondering if I want to do the nose and mouth too because it looks pretty good with just the eye holes). Then I got board and started on my bone curtain I'm going to use for the garage entrance. If you look in the pic from Rona, you will see a garland made from skull heads. Well I bought that and cut the garland in half. I then added about 8' of twine to each head. I then stringed onto the twin little skulls and hands. The curtains will be placed on either side of my door/center piece topper. Imo it doesn't look that bad. (the wife liked it when she saw it this morning.... and she's not really a halloween fan. (I know, I know... how can I live with someone that's not a fan of halloween?)  

Here's a pic of the finished (?) curtain sections. (does it need anything else?) 










FYI, I'm going to be placing it in front of the black webbing I bought which will cover most of the garage opening.


Parts/cost...

1. Three packages of hands that have 10 hands per pack.... $1/pk @ the $ store.

2. One pack of little skulls (18 count).... $5 from Kaboom!. 

3. One 6' skull garland (with 6 skulls) cut in half so it's 3' + 3'.... Rona... $8.

4. Twine.... $2 from Rona.

Total time... just over an hour. 


Well I'm glad I got that prop out of the way, because I've been saying I would put it together since the begining of september. lol I started to worry a little bit when I saw I had only 35 days left until the big day. (that counter on the front page is pretty useful.... it helps make a person get their azz in gear)















> I might just go to Walmart I hear for under ten dollars one can buy some amazing displays for office desks/the home that light up.


They have some skulls, tombstones and ghosts that are made from hotglue/rubber (?) (the ones that look like it's a bunch of hotglue/tiny rubber balls all melted together) that light up and fade between different colors. I can't remember the price though.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Hallow33n said:


> Started on the hanging skulls last night. I got the eys drilled out... what a mess (plastic shavings everywhere.... still wondering if I want to do the nose and mouth too because it looks pretty good with just the eye holes). Then I got board and started on my bone curtain I'm going to use for the garage entrance. If you look in the pic from Rona, you will see a garland made from skull heads. Well I bought that and cut the garland in half. I then added about 8' of twine to each head. I then stringed onto the twin little skulls and hands. The curtains will be placed on either side of my door/center piece topper. Imo it doesn't look that bad. (the wife liked it when she saw it this morning.... and she's not really a halloween fan. (I know, I know... how can I live with someone that's not a fan of halloween?)
> 
> Here's a pic of the finished (?) curtain sections. (does it need anything else?)
> 
> ...



I love your effort/set up man it's looking cool (the picture you posted) I just got back from having dinner at the keg with some co-workers and afterwards I stopped off at the dollar store and purchased a glowing plastic skelaton that can be hung, some spider web that glows, some window stick ons, a black cloaked skull that can be hung and some other stuff.

I went to Walmart afterwards and they have some cool stuff there (ranging from 20 dollars up to about 45 dollars) that lights up/makes sounds but I am holding off until I visit that Halloween Superstore in the GTA in hopes they will have even scarier props I can get for about the same price range as Walmart.

I don't want to scare the heck out fo the little ones but I do want to have a half decent set up that will be spooky, because now as an adult I can remember being a kid not wanting to visit some houses and now I want to be THOSE HOUSES lol.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

LOVE the curtain! I was wondering how lights strung behind the black mesh would look?
Will it be lit up and visible at night?


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

> Will it be lit up and visible at night?


I'll have a bunch of uplighting set up at various spots around the front area on my home. My house _should_ stand out a little bit from the rest on my street (just like last year). 

The lights I use for the uplighting.










I also have a boat load of coloured lens (that I found at.... you guessed it, the dollar store about a year ago) that fit those lights perfectly to change the light output to any colour I want. That way I can get the right "spookiness" in the areas I have set up. The lens are exactly these ones. I don't know how the dollar store got them in stock that year, but I'm happy they did. 











Here's one of my skeleton's from last year with an uplight pinspot and a red lens. (it was actuallly darker than what the picture shows)











I also used a green lens on another pinspot to make my chilled fog more "spooky" around my gravestones.











Hmm, maybe I should put these pics in the props thread.


----------



## OneOfEm (Sep 29, 2007)

Guess I'll have to swing by the Dollar store!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

The pics look awesome Hallow33n and I don't think it matters where you place them as long as we get to see them 

Those colored lenses are great too...geeze...haven't I read in years past that you Canadians never get any of the good stuff? Someone up there is really doing a great job stocking the stores!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Deadna it's not that we don't get the "good stuff" it's just some don't know where to look. For example when I was a child (now in my mid 20's) back in the mid 80's to mid 90's people decorated their houses like CRAZY - and they had some of the most scariest set ups, my brothers and I were fond of Halloween before we reached double digits in age and usually never scared but these damn houses were done SO GOOD that they put they freight in even the biggest Halloween lovers/experts sometimes. I think the only problem in Canada is at times it was hard to find good props due to the fact there were times one would have to travel to the bigger cities (Toronto etc) to find "good" props.

The only problem since about 97 up until now is it seems as if a lot of the GREAT Halloween stores have dissapeared and if one wants to find good props they need to search high and low, but in Toronto there is a store that would surpass almost any store in terms of quantity, pricing, variety etc.

I think the reason for a lot of closures (Halloween stores, prop/costume stores) would be due to the information highway, it is much cheaper to run a Halloween store online then it is to physically rent space/pay for rent etc.

The dollar store is fairly good to get one's home started (webs, some lighting) but I am going to have to shop around to get my house looking scary : )


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

> Deadna it's not that we don't get the "good stuff" it's just some don't know where to look.


yep.



> but in Toronto there is a store that would surpass almost any store in terms of quantity, pricing, variety etc.


Post the name. : )


As for the stores I have visited lately...

The bigger guys...

The Amazing Halloween Store (big, but expensive) Alot of unique items.
Kaboom! (trying to compete with The AHS store)
Party Packagers (resonable prices and lots of variety) (I'll attach some pics from their store later on)

Smaller stores...(with mainstream stuff)

Walmart (depending on where you live. ie...state or province)
Zellars
Shopper's Drug Mart
various dollar stores

Even some grocery stores carry halloween items that you wouldn't expect. (I'm talking about the bigger props too) 

I know there are some others out there in Trornto, but I haven't had a chance to drop by them yet.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

You pretty much named the ones I was alluding to in my post, I haven't heard of Kaboom I don't think, where is the best (cheapest place) place to get lights, strobe lights etc in your opinion hallow33n????


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

Hallow33n The green lighting looks creepy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

> where is the best (cheapest place) place to get lights, strobe lights etc in your opinion hallow33n????


For smaller strobes lights... Walmart. I have two of them ($10 each). They come with 4 different coloured gels too.

For bigger strobes... I would head over to a local audio gear shop like Long and McQuade (it's a store for DJ's & musicians). They have the bigger strobe lights that are sound activated (great for lightning effects). They also have the small pin spots (like the ones in my photo) for up & spot lighting. A friend told me about this store a looooong time ago.

As for other lights.... it depends on what you want. If you want mini orange or purple bulbs on a light string (just like the mini white and coloured christmas lights you put on a tree)... the dollar store has them (at least in my area they do).

Btw, here are a couple of pics from Party Packagers (the prices at this store are not that bad.... and they have plenty of locations around the city to choose from).


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

I found some other cool goodies. A 4 pack of eye balls for my fogger/mister bowl.

I think I'm going to add a small skull to the top of the flicker tealight (it looks weird all by itself).











I also did some testing tonight with the flicker tealights I have. I tried placing them into my solar lawn lights, and they give just the right amount of spookiness I needed for the pathway. Considering we are not getting enough daylight now to recharge the lawm lights, I removed the batteries and I'm going to pop in the tealights on the big day.

Btw, for those of you wondering, I found the sonic fogger/mister at another dollar type store, but this store sells stuff for more than a buck. I bought the mister for $5.99 (what a steal). But when I went back to get another one so I could make another bowl from my sister in law, they were all sold out. (I knew I should of bought a few of them while I was there the first time).  Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Cool pics bro and ideas. I went to party packagers a week ago and I am planning on going back to guy a mask. My Halloween shopping is pretty much done I just have to plan my set up now starting this weekend...


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

Yep, just as I thought, it looks much better with a small skull on top (another dollar store find). : )










I did have to cut out the eye sockets and around the mouth and nose for it to look better (it was all solid), but for a buck it was well worth the extra work. : )


Oh and I also got that spooky cup from a dollar store last year. Too bad they didn't have any of them this year. (note to self... buy as many things as possible next time, because you never know when you will find them again) 





> My Halloween shopping is pretty much done I just have to plan my set up now starting this weekend...


I know how you feel, but for me I don't think it's quite over just yet with the buying (especially when we have so many cools things at our dollar stores up here). There are still 12 shopping days left before the big day (I sound just like my wife during the Christmas season). lol 

Well right now I'm in the process of getting everthing set up inside the house. I'm then going to put everything outside the day of or the day before halloween (still haven't decided yet). I don't want to take the chance of some punk kids coming by during the middle of the night and stealing/destroying my hard work. It's better that way.... everything appears in the morning, and then it's all gone by the next day. Poof! : )


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Damn man you're creative I have some lights I am going to use as well this year, not sure if they will turn up as good as your ideas but we'll see heh.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I am going to do some more Halloween shopping around 2pm lol can't stop


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

> lol can't stop


I said only $100-$150 this year, but that went south in a hurry, and that was even with the stuff I found at the dollar store. 

I have one more prop that I want to buy, but it's around $100. Still debating whether or not I'm going to get it (that's if they still have any of them left). If I do end up getting it I'm hoping that the wife woun't see it until the 31st. By then it will be too late to return it.  

If I do get it I'll post a pic of it. (but that will be for another thread since it's more than a $1) lol


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I hear ya man! I just got back bought a few more goodies, I am going to wait on a few items to go on sale (hopefully the end of this week coming up) and then get them. I have more then enough for my first haunt in almost a decade, lol.


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

I went to our Dollar Tree after I read this yesterday....and was depressed...Half of a 15' shelf with halloween streamers and plates and party stuff...absolutely no decorations. But thank god there were 3 isles of Christmas snowglobes and ornaments...

I need a good place. Big Lots had a few, very few small things, Shopko is chincy on their Halloween, Wal-Mart is wanting Halloween to go away, Menards has Spooky Town and thats about it. 

The only place around here is dedicated Halloween stores like Party Tree and Spirit Nights that are unbelievably overpriced...

You all should stock up while you can


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah see people tend to believe that Canada does not "go big" for Halloween but the truth is the spirit never died...just the amount of media coverage/people having haunts some what went scarce.

But seeing how I am fully involved with Halloween again...I have noticed a lot of stores with mass amounts of decorations etc, it's to bad the States "dollar stores" suck at this heh.


----------

